# "Love and Black Lives" NYT



## cgw (Jan 30, 2017)

Very moving and well worth reading:

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/27/...s-in-pictures-found-on-a-brooklyn-street.html


----------



## Derrel (Jan 30, 2017)

A fascinating read, right to the very end!


----------

